# ipod touch



## enéxela25 (18 Septembre 2013)

bonjour, mon copain à un iPhone et il ma offert l'iPod touch, je l'ai connecter a son iTunes donc j'ai son compte. je voudrais avoir mon propre compte sans annulé le sien comment je fais ?


----------



## Larme (18 Septembre 2013)

_Réglages/iTunesStore/AppStore_, toucher l'identifiant, et se déconnecter.
Tu devrais pouvoir en créer un.
Sinon, y'a aussi une gestion de compte dans _Réglages/iCloud_.


----------



## enéxela25 (18 Septembre 2013)

Sa ne va rien changer pour le compte de mon copain ?


----------



## Lauange (18 Septembre 2013)

non. Tu auras deux comptes avec lesquels il faudra jongler pour les mises à jours d'apps.


----------



## enéxela25 (19 Septembre 2013)

Merci mais je ne peut pas fair de compte a moi il me demande les moyen de facturation quand je veu telecharger une app je croi que je suis obliger de garder le meme compte que mon copain .....


----------



## enéxela25 (4 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour comme dans le message précédent je vous explique que je ne peut plus télécharger d'app je voudrai fait machine arrière aidez moi svp


----------



## Hoover974 (14 Décembre 2013)

Rien de plus simple pour remettre tout à zéro.

Tu vas dans réglages puis général puis réinitialiser puis effacer contenu et réglages.

Ton ipod sera comme "au premier jour du déballage".


----------

